# Moving out of Germany



## snjezy (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi expats, 

I've been living and working in Germany for last 3 years. 
But in December I am moving to France. I am Croatian citizen. 

So, I've been calling around several offices to ask what will happen with my Health insurance, Retirement money, do I have right on Unemployment money, etc. 

Info were useful, but also I feel they were incomplete. 

Is there somebody familiar with this procedure and has some good tips how to tackle with it easy ? 

Thank you, 
Anna


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

snjezy said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I've been living and working in Germany for last 3 years.
> But in December I am moving to France. I am Croatian citizen.
> ...


When you un-register at the Meldeamt, you will get an Abmeldebescheinigung, which you can then use to cancel your German health insurance (otherwise your insurance will keep you as voluntarily insured and send you a huge invoice).

When you reach retirement age, you will be eligible for a pension from Germany for the time you have worked in Germany and paid into the social systems.

Unemployment money where and under which circumstances?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For unemployment benefits, you would have to apply at the Arbeitsamt after having been fired or otherwise terminated. (If you simply quit of your own volition, you don't qualify.) Once you are drawing German unemployment, you may be able to transfer that to France for up to three months, as long as you are actively looking for work in France. (However, you need to be on a visa that would permit you to work - and you mention nothing about having a visa for France.)

I can verify that, even with only 2 or 3 years of work in Germany, you may very well qualify for a (small) German pension come retirement. It can depend on various treaties in place at that time as to how your time worked in other countries will or won't be counted. But in any event, you do have to wait until you hit retirement age to find out (or to get your money back).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## snjezy (Sep 30, 2016)

I made several calls today and so far as for retirement money, I must wait until retirement age to get it, since I'm citizen of EU and moving to another EU country. 

As for unemployment money, I understood that everybody has right on it, no matter if he got fired or he quit his job alone, as long as he registers by Unemployment office and actively searches for a job. And if he worked at least 12 months continuously. Did I understood wrong? 

I also found on internet that it can be transferred to FR, if I register myself with an Unempl. office there and actively search for job there. But will check it out further. 

Btw, I dont need working visa for Fr, I am EU citizen.

I'll also call my tax adviser about tax return.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, in France you aren't considered "resident" if you are a job seeker based on unemployment from another EU country. (We have run into this situation quite a few times with EU nationals trying to bring their non-EU spouses to France.) The Pole Emploi in France will only pay your unemployment for three months if you qualified based on work in another EU country. But check the EU website for more information on this: EU - Unemployment & benefits - Your Europe - Your Europe
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

snjezy said:


> As for unemployment money, I understood that everybody has right on it, no matter if he got fired or he quit his job alone, as long as he registers by Unemployment office and actively searches for a job. And if he worked at least 12 months continuously. Did I understood wrong?


If you voluntarily quit your job, you'll usually get no benefits for 3 months. Why are you quitting your job?


----------

